# Is reversing aging possible in this life time?



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you think it's going to be possible in our life time? If it is do you think it would be kept top secret for a while?

I really don't want to die any time soon. I would do whatever it took to be able to have access to something like that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe you should watch something like this:






The thing that sucks though, is that I think we will be able to in the near future, and that we might die *just *before it.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

:nerd:


Demon Soul said:


> The thing that sucks though, is that I think we will be able to in the near future, and that we might die *just *before it.


Yeah, I know that's ****ing insane if that happened to be the case.

because imo I feel like we really only get 1 chance in this entire universe. A lot of people are stuck with basic mindsets to only accept what they know and wont question things.

Like death for example. Why the hell do we need to die in 80 years? We're not asking to be immortal but to be able to increase the lifespan. We're only alive for 80 years while the planet and universe can go on for trillions of years.

Science is capable of pretty much doing anything. I know it sounds crazy but in the future people are going to be part cyborg. I really don't want to miss out on that.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

It's all about those telomeres. Taking something like TA65 would be your best bet. Also taking all of the medicinal herbs known to reduce aging. Go eat a diet like Li Ching-Yuen, who apparently lived to be 256.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I dunno, but if it did ever happen it would probably throw up a ton of interesting questions about mortality, the human race.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I ͍don'ţ̂ t̰hį̾ͩnkͦ᷉ ̋so, but i᷂f̌ ͇͓̓it̩ w͘ẻre᷾͌͋̍ t᷅o hap̸͑pen, ̋yo̟u ̏w᷾ould̄n'ͩt͆ ever̹̜ get a̢c̢c̢e̢s̢s̢ tͭo͊ tͭ̄͗hat᷈͗ ̼k͗̍in̫ͬd of t̒͛̒e̒͛̒c̒͛̒h̒͛̒n̒͛̒o̒͛̒l̒͛̒o̒͛̒g̒͛̒y̒͛̒.̒͛̒

The ̂͒elitẹ wou̓ld͖̓ ̂h̾ide̵ ᷊it fr͒om͖ͨ᷄ th̍͠e p͠ublic̄ a͝nd̦ kĕ̸̡͇͋͟ep i̪̕t̹ to t̸h̉̊em̑sͨe̺̮̾̑͡lves. I̝f ̦e̥veryo̹ne could ŗev̊erse᷊ ͣt̺heir᷾ ̶ag᷂e, d͕͕͗e͕̮͕ą͕͕t͕͕᷃h͕͕ͧs͕͕͜ wo͔uld̸ ̼r᷿͝educe͋ dͧrͧaͧmͧaͧtͧiͧcͧaͧlͧlͧyͧ. This w᷃oul̽͏d n̐ot benef͊͠it ̵̴tͅh͟em bec᷿᷀ause̍ they wa͊nt t᷀o de̐͊põpulate᷀ Eǎrth so ̴̬they̲ can̳ h̓a͡ve̍͛ full co̶͌ntrol ov᷉er̮ everyon᷾͌e.̖ Theÿ̨́'͙᷄re Lucife̞r̐i̇a̋n̆s w͖ho want t̔̇᷃ỏ live a͆s g̦̩̦o̦̩̦d̦̩̦ș̩̦ and ̤ͣe͜n͏s̏lave t̴ho̓se ͌whoͮ ͋a̢re͡ not͉̮̎̋ ̞̀p͈art ͞of th̵͚᷆e͇͘ir̳ secret ͍̉s̜ociȩţy._


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I ͍don'ţ̂ t̰hį̾ͩnkͦ᷉ ̋so, but i᷂f̌ ͇͓̓it̩ w͘ẻre᷾͌͋̍ t᷅o hap̸͑pen, ̋yo̟u ̏w᷾ould̄n'ͩt͆ ever̹̜ get a̢c̢c̢e̢s̢s̢ tͭo͊ tͭ̄͗hat᷈͗ ̼k͗̍in̫ͬd of t̒͛̒e̒͛̒c̒͛̒h̒͛̒n̒͛̒o̒͛̒l̒͛̒o̒͛̒g̒͛̒y̒͛̒.̒͛̒
> 
> The ̂͒elitẹ wou̓ld͖̓ ̂h̾ide̵ ᷊it fr͒om͖ͨ᷄ th̍͠e p͠ublic̄ a͝nd̦ kĕ̸̡͇͋͟ep i̪̕t̹ to t̸h̉̊em̑sͨe̺̮̾̑͡lves. I̝f ̦e̥veryo̹ne could ŗev̊erse᷊ ͣt̺heir᷾ ̶ag᷂e, d͕͕͗e͕̮͕ą͕͕t͕͕᷃h͕͕ͧs͕͕͜ wo͔uld̸ ̼r᷿͝educe͋ dͧrͧaͧmͧaͧtͧiͧcͧaͧlͧlͧyͧ. This w᷃oul̽͏d n̐ot benef͊͠it ̵̴tͅh͟em bec᷿᷀ause̍ they wa͊nt t᷀o de̐͊põpulate᷀ Eǎrth so ̴̬they̲ can̳ h̓a͡ve̍͛ full co̶͌ntrol ov᷉er̮ everyon᷾͌e.̖ Theÿ̨́'͙᷄re Lucife̞r̐i̇a̋n̆s w͖ho want t̔̇᷃ỏ live a͆s g̦̩̦o̦̩̦d̦̩̦ș̩̦ and ̤ͣe͜n͏s̏lave t̴ho̓se ͌whoͮ ͋a̢re͡ not͉̮̎̋ ̞̀p͈art ͞of th̵͚᷆e͇͘ir̳ secret ͍̉s̜ociȩţy._


thats what I was thinking as well. In that position they know they have no use for the brain dead sheep of society.

I'm actually considering going to school to study gerontology just because of that.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I ͍don'ţ̂ t̰hį̾ͩnkͦ᷉ ̋so, but i᷂f̌ ͇͓̓it̩ w͘ẻre᷾͌͋̍ t᷅o hap̸͑pen, ̋yo̟u ̏w᷾ould̄n'ͩt͆ ever̹̜ get a̢c̢c̢e̢s̢s̢ tͭo͊ tͭ̄͗hat᷈͗ ̼k͗̍in̫ͬd of t̒͛̒e̒͛̒c̒͛̒h̒͛̒n̒͛̒o̒͛̒l̒͛̒o̒͛̒g̒͛̒y̒͛̒.̒͛̒
> 
> The ̂͒elitẹ wou̓ld͖̓ ̂h̾ide̵ ᷊it fr͒om͖ͨ᷄ th̍͠e p͠ublic̄ a͝nd̦ kĕ̸̡͇͋͟ep i̪̕t̹ to t̸h̉̊em̑sͨe̺̮̾̑͡lves. I̝f ̦e̥veryo̹ne could ŗev̊erse᷊ ͣt̺heir᷾ ̶ag᷂e, d͕͕͗e͕̮͕ą͕͕t͕͕᷃h͕͕ͧs͕͕͜ wo͔uld̸ ̼r᷿͝educe͋ dͧrͧaͧmͧaͧtͧiͧcͧaͧlͧlͧyͧ. This w᷃oul̽͏d n̐ot benef͊͠it ̵̴tͅh͟em bec᷿᷀ause̍ they wa͊nt t᷀o de̐͊põpulate᷀ Eǎrth so ̴̬they̲ can̳ h̓a͡ve̍͛ full co̶͌ntrol ov᷉er̮ everyon᷾͌e.̖ Theÿ̨́'͙᷄re Lucife̞r̐i̇a̋n̆s w͖ho want t̔̇᷃ỏ live a͆s g̦̩̦o̦̩̦d̦̩̦ș̩̦ and ̤ͣe͜n͏s̏lave t̴ho̓se ͌whoͮ ͋a̢re͡ not͉̮̎̋ ̞̀p͈art ͞of th̵͚᷆e͇͘ir̳ secret ͍̉s̜ociȩţy._


Nonsense. It's companies like Google that are developing age extending drugs and technology, and there is far more to be gained in selling it than keeping it just for a few conspiracy theory based "secret society" members who want to enslave the human race. Tbh that's just laughablely credulous. :lol


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> Nonsense. It's companies like Google that are developing age extending drugs and technology, and there is far more to be gained in selling it than keeping it just for a few conspiracy theory based "secret society" members who want to enslave the human race. Tbh that's just laughablely credulous. :lol


_I͇̮̣̺ ̽figúred͌ I̳ woul͌̕d get ̱this k᷿in͏d of̥̉ r̐e̛̽spon̮̙̾͘se f̡̽r̞ͬo̠m̾ ̡̅̒ͮyou̶. W̤haͣt'̏s l̛auͦgh̓a̽b̥le͋,̵ is t̵hat̊ you̒ d̜oͯn't̲ͅ even͏ ̙b̥e᷅li͎̓ev᷾̎e ̥secre͜t s͕ocieti̺᷁es̥ ex̽ist.͓̂ Sėl̤͞l̬ing͂͟ ̐it? There'᷄sͩ ̺nothin᷊̺g ̫to͝ be ͯgained w̶᷆hen you̼ͯ have a l̿u̿d̿i̿c̿r̿o̿u̿s̿ am̕o̱u͡n̊t of m͕oneẙ that's e͛n̸̚oug͕̟͢h to͚ la͞s͡t yo͡u ạ͞ ̘li᷆̂͡fetime.̒ 'Con̔sͫpi͊ra͟c̏y ̒th̚eor͒͠ist᷾' is ̐̚noth᷿in̉g ̈́but̏ a͛ t᷃erm̝̔ ̊used̤̠ ͪto rͤiͤdͤiͤcͤuͤlͤeͤ p̝̄eople ̮̆w̽ho ̢t̙hink͞ ̉ou͉ts̉᷄id̴e̓ ̱of̹ ͝t̵̿he᷾͡ ̜́b̌ox an̮d͍ ̿d̸ōn̅'t ᷾believe a̢᷾l̛̦̟ͭl͝ the̳ B̖̫̖͔̖̫̖S̖̫̖͔̖̫̖ theỹ'̥ve ͒be᷿ͫen feͣd țhe̮͂ir ͯ͞entir̺e l̞ives. P͍eop̘᷄͞le̪ ̻l᷿iḱe̞ ͓you thi͉n̂̓k th̃ey're very sͅmart,͇̐ ̼but̼̦ you cơ̧̓uͤ͟ld bͧͦe̊ t᷇he̢ mo̐s̔t̺̻ͩ in̼telligent ṗ̸erso̘n o͐n Ear̃t̙͖́h anḓ still b᷂͗e̯̘̠ a f̠̠̄ō̠̠ō̠̠l̠̠̄.̠̠̄_


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, there HAS to be a secret society. Humans go mad with power. They're at a position/advantage where they realize the potential humans and science have that the normal "brainwashed" people don't even think twice about. Having social anxiety has really opened me up to this recently.

Those people have 0 use for us. They don't care if any of us die. I've been thinking so much about it that I realized in the end there's really only room for 1 person, if that makes any sense. I don't think humans can even trust each other. It's actually scary when I think of it. I think science has the potential to really create anything we could ever imagine.

lmao I realize this post sounds crazy but at least it's better than just going with the flow.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ruinMYlife said:


> I agree, there HAS to be a secret society. Humans go mad with power. They're at a position/advantage where they realize the potential humans and science have that the normal "brainwashed" people don't even think twice about. Having social anxiety has really opened me up to this recently.
> 
> Those people have 0 use for us. They don't care if any of us die. I've been thinking so much about it that I realized in the end there's really only room for 1 person, if that makes any sense. I don't think humans can even trust each other. It's actually scary when I think of it. I think science has the potential to really create anything we could ever imagine.
> 
> lmao I realize this post sounds crazy but at least it's better than just going with the flow.


_It'sͧ tr̘ueͅ t᷿hou͒gh.̰ M̊͊any̾ ͂͊peopl̨eͧ ẗeͫn͓̠᷿ͭ̍d̟̜̖̟̂ͭ to ̼t͘͢hin̼k ̦̭th͑ͮ̑at ̴ţ͈ḥe go̙͖ve̦ȓn̏m̙ent̕ ̓a᷂nd media ̩̦w̴᷇͢ou͐ld ̺͚ͯnev̾e̫r̗͔᷈ͥ̐ ͮͬlie. But ͧ᷉th᷇ey᷂̍ ͠h᷅̽a̙̤͞ve e͌v͌e͌n͌ m͌o͌r͌e͌ reaso̦n͍᷀s toͩ l̬ie ͗becaus̤͂̚e of ̲ͨth᷉e̲ í᷇nfluen̾ce they̖͗ͨͩ ͈̦h̷̡̞aͪ̋ve on the ͠worlͤdͥ. W̾hy ̱l̶et th͕e̳ ͫpűbl̩ic ̉de̼cid᷇e an̯y̥thin̠g,̚͝ ̤w̖hen you ͔͝can do̺ͥ it a᷿l᷿l᷿ ̤yͨ́᷃o̘ur̨se̽lf?̻ V͕ot͟ing o̝̟ṋlyͯ ᷇gives pe̿ople the i̠̠͐l̠̠͐l̠̠͐u̠̠͐s̠̠͐i̠̠͐o̠̠͐n̠̠͐ ȏf c͍on͉tro͆̇l̬. I᷉̈́f n̐ó one ̄ͮw̮ould vote,̚ ᷃t̖h̕e̵ ͙̋whole system w̗o̩ṳld̀ be̮ e̦͕̦̞̦͕̦x̦͕̦̞̦͕̦p̦͕̦̞̦͕̦o̦͕̦̞̦͕̦ș͕̦̞̦͕̦e̦͕̦̞̦͕̦d̦͕̦̞̦͕̦ forͩ ͓wha̝t ͛it ̤is.̀

Y͂ọu can ̜ͨoͯnlyͥ̑ tru͝st̥͙ ᷿͏p᷁e̘o̞ple ̳yo̦᷊u'͓̊̎͋re v̟er̘̀y᷁ c͞l͒͂͊ose w͛ith,͚͟ b̿͜u̒t evͤen ẗh̲᷅en̉ ̌you ͦ̕c̕an̬̣͘no̎͊᷆t b᷀͢e ̓͘1̝00% su͟r̢e̝. T͞his is ̓wh͘y ̰I p̌ut my faĩ̳͗th̷ ͉in̵͠ ͜G᷃od i̜nst͔eaͫd of ̥̇man, be͊̈̎cause̲ He c̓annot͏ ͛ͪli̗e. S͔c͔i͔e͔n͔c͔e͔ c͔a͔n͔ b͔e͔ a͔ r͔e͔l͔i͔g͔i͔o͔n͔ t͔o͔o͔.͔ Itͧ ̜͑teaches you ̠̇tha̴t ͔᷊̋ͩlifͮe started wit͘h a b͙a͙n͙g͙, t̠hat̷̩ ̃w͎e are madeͧͦ fr̗̦̘om ͅs᷄᷄t̎a̼rdust and e͔venͩtual̡ly ͭev̶o͉lved in͓tō ᷂the h͖̿umans ̔we᷆ ̯are t̡oday. T̒h̒e̒s̒e̒ t̒h̒i̒n̒g̒s̒ c̒a̒n̒n̒o̒t̒ b̒e̒ p̒r̒o̒v̒e̒n͗,̒ thaẗ́ is whyͩ they sa͌y it takes ̂mͤil᷿͟lions of ͕ͪyea͗r͆͘s for thing͐s to ͍chan᷂͇g᷈e. P̤̯̞eople ̞ă̂ssum̦e̻ iť'̜᷈s ͂th͙͖᷀e trut͢h because they *b͔e͔l͔i͔e͔v͔e͔* whàt the̗y'͟r͝e being ̏tol̶d. T͈h͈a͈t͈ i͈s͈ f͈a͈i͈t͈h͈.͈_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope not. I don't like it when people try to mess around with stuff like this. It creeps me out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anything which "plays god" on a large scale scares the hell out of me. Nothing good can come from humans living excessively past the natural life expectancy.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

eating healthy (particularly foods with antioxidants that kill free radicals), avoiding drinking alcohol and smoking, and meditating A LOT. Might at least achieve living to 80yrs at least. I've also read that bee pollen (15grs a day) might prolong life as well.

http://undergroundhealthreporter.com/bee-pollen-health-benefits/


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Anything which "plays god" on a large scale scares the hell out of me. Nothing good can come from humans living excessively past the natural life expectancy.


But we don't know if we are talking about natural life expectancy as its seen today or real life expectancy.
What if we, with our microwaves, cellphones, factories and a lot of other stuff are shortening our real life expectancy ?

What's real and what's not ? :thinking.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

in regards to extending life expectancy, I saw a documentary on this a while back. some things are already underway, science is working on ways to replace organs, repair cells, there is even someone offering 1 million for someone to extend life expectancy past 120. increased age is going to happen, it seems inevitable. but immortality? not so sure.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> ]I͇̮̣̺ ̽figúred͌ I̳ woul͌̕d get ̱this k᷿in͏d of̥̉ r̐e̛̽spon̮̙̾͘se f̡̽r̞ͬo̠m̾ ̡̅̒ͮyou̶. W̤haͣt'̏s l̛auͦgh̓a̽b̥le͋,̵ is t̵hat̊ you̒ d̜oͯn't̲ͅ even͏ ̙b̥e᷅li͎̓ev᷾̎e ̥secre͜t s͕ocieti̺᷁es̥ ex̽ist.͓̂


I didn't say secret societies didn't exist. I clearly said it takes great credulity to believe secret societies will keep this tech to themselves with the intent on enslaving the human race.



> Sėl̤͞l̬ing͂͟ ̐it? There'᷄sͩ ̺nothin᷊̺g ̫to͝ be ͯgained w̶᷆hen you̼ͯ have a l̿u̿d̿i̿c̿r̿o̿u̿s̿ am̕o̱u͡n̊t of m͕oneẙ that's e͛n̸̚oug͕̟͢h to͚ la͞s͡t yo͡u ạ͞ ̘li᷆̂͡fetime.̒


So you think the companies who will be making it like Google, Apple etc are going to shut up shop now they have billions and become secret societies?



> 'Con̔sͫpi͊ra͟c̏y ̒th̚eor͒͠ist᷾' is ̐̚noth᷿in̉g ̈́but̏ a͛ t᷃erm̝̔ ̊used̤̠ ͪto rͤiͤdͤiͤcͤuͤlͤeͤ p̝̄eople ̮̆w̽ho ̢t̙hink͞ ̉ou͉ts̉᷄id̴e̓ ̱of̹ ͝t̵̿he᷾͡ ̜́b̌ox an̮d͍ ̿d̸ōn̅'t ᷾believe a̢᷾l̛̦̟ͭl͝ the̳ B̖̫̖͔̖̫̖S̖̫̖͔̖̫̖ theỹ'̥ve ͒be᷿ͫen feͣd țhe̮͂ir ͯ͞entir̺e l̞ives. P͍eop̘᷄͞le̪ ̻l᷿iḱe̞ ͓you thi͉n̂̓k th̃ey're very sͅmart,͇̐ ̼but̼̦ you cơ̧̓uͤ͟ld bͧͦe̊ t᷇he̢ mo̐s̔t̺̻ͩ in̼telligent ṗ̸erso̘n o͐n Ear̃t̙͖́h anḓ still b᷂͗e̯̘̠ a f̠̠̄ō̠̠ō̠̠l̠̠̄.̠̠̄


Do you think there are no conspiracies then? Just out the box thinking?

If you believe it's out the box thinking rather than delusion then feel free to show how. Until then you can easily be dismissed as a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

ruinMYlife said:


> I agree, there HAS to be a secret society. Humans go mad with power. They're at a position/advantage where they realize the potential humans and science have that the normal "brainwashed" people don't even think twice about. Having social anxiety has really opened me up to this recently.
> 
> Those people have 0 use for us. They don't care if any of us die. I've been thinking so much about it that I realized in the end there's really only room for 1 person, if that makes any sense. I don't think humans can even trust each other. It's actually scary when I think of it. I think science has the potential to really create anything we could ever imagine.
> 
> lmao I realize this post sounds crazy but at least it's better than just going with the flow.


No making crazy posts like this isn't better than going with the flow.

Why do you think there is only room for one person? It's just sad you don't think anyone can trust anyone.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> It'sͧ tr̘ueͅ t᷿hou͒gh.̰ M̊͊any̾ ͂͊peopl̨eͧ ẗeͫn͓̠᷿ͭ̍d̟̜̖̟̂ͭ to ̼t͘͢hin̼k ̦̭th͑ͮ̑at ̴ţ͈ḥe go̙͖ve̦ȓn̏m̙ent̕ ̓a᷂nd media ̩̦w̴᷇͢ou͐ld ̺͚ͯnev̾e̫r̗͔᷈ͥ̐ ͮͬlie. But ͧ᷉th᷇ey᷂̍ ͠h᷅̽a̙̤͞ve e͌v͌e͌n͌ m͌o͌r͌e͌ reaso̦n͍᷀s toͩ l̬ie ͗becaus̤͂̚e of ̲ͨth᷉e̲ í᷇nfluen̾ce they̖͗ͨͩ ͈̦h̷̡̞aͪ̋ve on the ͠worlͤdͥ.


Plenty people are sceptical of others claims, and governments and the media do sometimes lie, but not in a way that is co-ordinated so as to cover up some global conspiracy. It's hard enough getting any group of people to agree with each other, never mind a group of shadowy billionaires from around the world who you seem to think want to enslave the human race.



> W̾hy ̱l̶et th͕e̳ ͫpűbl̩ic ̉de̼cid᷇e an̯y̥thin̠g,̚͝ ̤w̖hen you ͔͝can do̺ͥ it a᷿l᷿l᷿ ̤yͨ́᷃o̘ur̨se̽lf?̻ V͕ot͟ing o̝̟ṋlyͯ ᷇gives pe̿ople the i̠̠͐l̠̠͐l̠̠͐u̠̠͐s̠̠͐i̠̠͐o̠̠͐n̠̠͐ ȏf c͍on͉tro͆̇l̬. I᷉̈́f n̐ó one ̄ͮw̮ould vote,̚ ᷃t̖h̕e̵ ͙̋whole system w̗o̩ṳld̀ be̮ e̦͕̦̞̦͕̦x̦͕̦̞̦͕̦p̦͕̦̞̦͕̦o̦͕̦̞̦͕̦ș͕̦̞̦͕̦e̦͕̦̞̦͕̦d̦͕̦̞̦͕̦ forͩ ͓wha̝t ͛it ̤is.̀


How would someone gain control of a democratic country to do it all themselves without being voted in?



> Y͂ọu can ̜ͨoͯnlyͥ̑ tru͝st̥͙ ᷿͏p᷁e̘o̞ple ̳yo̦᷊u'͓̊̎͋re v̟er̘̀y᷁ c͞l͒͂͊ose w͛ith,͚͟ b̿͜u̒t evͤen ẗh̲᷅en̉ ̌you ͦ̕c̕an̬̣͘no̎͊᷆t b᷀͢e ̓͘1̝00% su͟r̢e̝. T͞his is ̓wh͘y ̰I p̌ut my faĩ̳͗th̷ ͉in̵͠ ͜G᷃od i̜nst͔eaͫd of ̥̇man, be͊̈̎cause̲ He c̓annot͏ ͛ͪli̗e. S͔c͔i͔e͔n͔c͔e͔ c͔a͔n͔ b͔e͔ a͔ r͔e͔l͔i͔g͔i͔o͔n͔ t͔o͔o͔.͔ Itͧ ̜͑teaches you ̠̇tha̴t ͔᷊̋ͩlifͮe started wit͘h a b͙a͙n͙g͙, t̠hat̷̩ ̃w͎e are madeͧͦ fr̗̦̘om ͅs᷄᷄t̎a̼rdust and e͔venͩtual̡ly ͭev̶o͉lved in͓tō ᷂the h͖̿umans ̔we᷆ ̯are t̡oday. T̒h̒e̒s̒e̒ t̒h̒i̒n̒g̒s̒ c̒a̒n̒n̒o̒t̒ b̒e̒ p̒r̒o̒v̒e̒n͗,̒ thaẗ́ is whyͩ they sa͌y it takes ̂mͤil᷿͟lions of ͕ͪyea͗r͆͘s for thing͐s to ͍chan᷂͇g᷈e. P̤̯̞eople ̞ă̂ssum̦e̻ iť'̜᷈s ͂th͙͖᷀e trut͢h because they *b͔e͔l͔i͔e͔v͔e͔* whàt the̗y'͟r͝e being ̏tol̶d. T͈h͈a͈t͈ i͈s͈ f͈a͈i͈t͈h͈.͈


You've very confused. There is overwhelming peer reviewed evidence for the big bang, evolution etc, which is why it can be considered fact. Your god idea has no evidence so is nothing but faith, and you are jut lying to yourself with all the intellectual dishonesty you display.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> snip


_ ̧̧̩̿ͯ̍ͯͯ̍ͯͯ̍ͯͯ̍ͯ I do̕ n̮̭ot beli̞eve ̮ͧy̅ou̿ un̴̳d̥̪e̯᷁̿r̲stan̍d ho̪w̐ this ͞worl̷ͨd woȓk̻ͅs̒ ̗if you're͙ th̖ͭat n̐͟͟a̐͟͟i̐͟͟v̐͟͟e̐͟͟ to t̜hi᷂͢nk th̰at the elit̾e̵̻̦ͯ áré not havͅing̷ s̆ecre̒t meetings to͙ ͖di̧scu᷾ͩs̡sͦ̊ the f̠a̠t̠e̠ o̠f̠ h̠u̠m̠a̠n̠i̠t̠y̠.̠∀ I be̬᷊lieve you'r͟e̮ a cl̹assic exampl̆e̊̓ ̪͏o͕f a perso͑n w̰ho̺ is̥͡ bli͇n᷉ded by͈ the god o͙f ᷊this͋ ̥ͦworldͮ (Satan)̳. ᚥPeople̘ ȧ͖͎re ̻͜n͖ͥot bei̙nͣg voted in,̋ they are̚ s̝e̝l̝e̝c̝t̝e̝d̝ by᷄ t̞̟he elite to funct̗̜ion a̲̠s̰͟ puppe̼t͏sͅ.᷁ ▼

⁰Y̕oủ'̭re ̐freeᛃ to think ̙̑wh͜a̓tever̊ you w̠ant̨, ̨̤̣ju̓st likȩ ͛I a᷅m.ᚏ Howeve̳rͭ,̱ thi᷇s a̲t̲t̲i̲t̲u̲d̲e̲ oͥf͑ tͩh̻͡inking you ͫdo̲ not͔ have ᷿f̴̊aith̽ bo̓t͢he͆rs me.↺ Ev͒eryone ͡h͟as ͭfͩaith in͕̠ somethi̮ng̱͑, evē͙n͏ ͧAtheiͦs̞ts̝.⇵ Yoũ s̱ay᷁̈ p̵̒̈eer reͪvieẘ͈ed evidence᷁ must᷆᷃ be ̝fact.͎̝᷄ Are you a scͯ͜i̪eṋ᷾tist an̯͚d ͚̆hav᷂e ̠᷀y᷂o̵u wiťne͌sse̅d͑ e͑̾v͋ͩeryth᷆ing  t̠hey do fir̮şt-hand͛?̾ I̻f the̫ ans̔wer ȉs '̥N̥o̥'̥,͎̟ ̈́then you᷊ assumê̐ ͞i̸t'̡s fact be᷉c̓ause ̨yo͍u ͘b̨eliev̮e wha̳᷅t they tell you.͋̚⋡ ∴Scie̢ntists̻ a͡re͆ͦ your go̟d᷂s.͓⋰ It must b͏e ̷ͮfọre̫ign t̅ȏ᷅ yo͉u, but peͤop̯leᛜ hav̳e ̒the capabiliṱ̆y ̐to̫ lͧie, ᷾you kn͊ow᷂? ⊶_


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> I do̕ n̮̭ot beli̞eve ̮ͧy̅ou̿ un̴̳d̥̪e̯᷁̿r̲stan̍d ho̪w̐ this ͞worl̷ͨd woȓk̻ͅs̒ ̗if you're͙ th̖ͭat n̐͟͟a̐͟͟i̐͟͟v̐͟͟e̐͟͟ to t̜hi᷂͢nk th̰at the elit̾e̵̻̦ͯ áré not havͅing̷ s̆ecre̒t meetings to͙ ͖di̧scu᷾ͩs̡sͦ̊ the f̠a̠t̠e̠ o̠f̠ h̠u̠m̠a̠n̠i̠t̠y̠.̠∀ I be̬᷊lieve you'r͟e̮ a cl̹assic exampl̆e̊̓ ̪͏o͕f a perso͑n w̰ho̺ is̥͡ bli͇n᷉ded by͈ the god o͙f ᷊this͋ ̥ͦworldͮ (Satan)̳. ᚥPeople̘ ȧ͖͎re ̻͜n͖ͥot bei̙nͣg voted in,̋ they are̚ s̝e̝l̝e̝c̝t̝e̝d̝ by᷄ t̞̟he elite to funct̗̜ion a̲̠s̰͟ puppe̼t͏sͅ.᷁ ▼


I'm not saying there isn't any corruption, but claiming that the 'elite' are all in agreement and out to enslave the human race is just laughable. I can understand why as someone who believes in a single supreme power might think like that, but that's not the way the world works. There are always different powers pulling in their own directions.



> ⁰Y̕oủ'̭re ̐freeᛃ to think ̙̑wh͜a̓tever̊ you w̠ant̨, ̨̤̣ju̓st likȩ ͛I a᷅m.ᚏ Howeve̳rͭ,̱ thi᷇s a̲t̲t̲i̲t̲u̲d̲e̲ oͥf͑ tͩh̻͡inking you ͫdo̲ not͔ have ᷿f̴̊aith̽ bo̓t͢he͆rs me.↺ Ev͒eryone ͡h͟as ͭfͩaith in͕̠ somethi̮ng̱͑, evē͙n͏ ͧAtheiͦs̞ts̝.⇵ Yoũ s̱ay᷁̈ p̵̒̈eer reͪvieẘ͈ed evidence᷁ must᷆᷃ be ̝fact.͎̝᷄ Are you a scͯ͜i̪eṋ᷾tist an̯͚d ͚̆hav᷂e ̠᷀y᷂o̵u wiťne͌sse̅d͑ e͑̾v͋ͩeryth᷆ing  t̠hey do fir̮şt-hand͛?̾ I̻f the̫ ans̔wer ȉs '̥N̥o̥'̥,͎̟ ̈́then you᷊ assumê̐ ͞i̸t'̡s fact be᷉c̓ause ̨yo͍u ͘b̨eliev̮e wha̳᷅t they tell you.͋̚⋡ ∴Scie̢ntists̻ a͡re͆ͦ your go̟d᷂s.͓⋰ It must b͏e ̷ͮfọre̫ign t̅ȏ᷅ yo͉u, but peͤop̯leᛜ hav̳e ̒the capabiliṱ̆y ̐to̫ lͧie, ᷾you kn͊ow᷂? ⊶


I don't have faith in the way you have faith in your beliefs. You have faith based on zero evidence, just desire for what you want to be true. I believe what I do based on credible sources. Peer review means the evidence is credible since it's been independently verified, especially if it's published in a well respected journal, and as more and more _independent _peer reviewed research corroborates it then it becomes fact. Religion has no such means of authentication, hence why it can be dismissed. Of course people lie, that's why peer review is necessary in establishing fact from fiction.

It's clear you are blinded by your god concept to how the world actually works, and it seems you think if anything disagrees from it then it must be the work of Satan. :roll


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

lol at anti science people. using PCs, seeing doctors and stuff.

If it's possible, I'd feel happy for people who'll decide to live forever. Some of them might become wiser than any other human being in history.

How would it be worse than the past? Bad people die, and younger bad people still follow their legacy today.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm not saying there isn't any corruption, but claiming that the 'elite' are all in agreement and out to enslave the human race is just laughable. I can understand why as someone who believes in a single supreme power might think like that, but that's not the way the world works. There are always different powers pulling in their own directions.


_ⅫⅠ B̞lood͈lines᷊/faͣmil̳ie͎̲s ar̔e runn͑ing ̬̚t᷄hiͮs ͤ͘world.☇ I'̠m̮ sure͙ theͧy ᷉d̊on't̤ ̾ͨa̬͓lway̳͞s̎ ̰a̘᷾g̬re̱e w͉͒ith ͇e̎ach otḧ́e̳᷿r͐, but thḛy al̠l ha᷾ve a͢ c̤o̤m̤m̤o̤n̤ g̤o̤a̤l̤:̤ A globa̝l ͑o͏̗̰̟̂nê wo͐̉rl̍d goveͤr͊n̷̥̭̂me͕nt.͡⃝ Ö́ne᷆ of ẗ͔hem, D͈a͈v͈i͈d͈ R͈o͈c͈k͈e͈f͈e͈l͈l͈e͈r͈,͈ e͊̾ven a᷂dmitt͎̓ed̥͌ iṯ in his̑ own̠ b̷̛ookͨ '᷂M᷂e᷂m᷂o᷂i᷂r᷂s᷂'᷂.᷂ℷ ⎖D̓e̟nying̉̉ ̝́iͧt at̼ t̎h̍is ̭̫͝point, ᷇is jǔs̫t st͇᷆ickin᷂g ͜yoųr͓̍ heͤadͬ in t̟᷾he ̼̚sand͍̽.░_



ugh1979 said:


> I don't have faith in the way you have faith in your beliefs. You have faith based on zero evidence, just desire for what you want to be true. I believe what I do based on credible sources. Peer review means the evidence is credible since it's been independently verified, especially if it's published in a well respected journal, and as more and more _independent _peer reviewed research corroborates it then it becomes fact. Religion has no such means of authentication, hence why it can be dismissed. Of course people lie, that's why peer review is necessary in establishing fact from fiction.
> 
> It's clear you are blinded by your god concept to how the world actually works, and it seems you think if anything disagrees from it then it must be the work of Satan. :roll


_⎞⎫Un͜til ̓yo̼u ᷉ͪhav̠e ℣er̰ifi͜edⵓ ever̚ything ̒ͅt͡hey say͂̉ y̲͍̲o̲͍̲u̲͍̲r̲͍̲s̲͍̲e̲͍̲l̲͍̲f̲͍̲,̲͍̲ you h͆͟ave ̴jus̬͎̏t̸̩ as ͡much faiťh ͟a᷾̄ͧs͓ I ̲do. ⎃Y̊ó͍u͎̲̐͢ are relying on ̙scien̷͂tists to do th̚e ̽w̗ͮ᷈̄o᷃r̥k fo̪r y̝ou be᷇caus͉e the᷾͠y̻'re morê̝̦᷀ͫ 'qualif̘ied'̺.ᚡ Peer revie̜w me̫᷆an͏̘̎s̅͘ n͟othin̝̓g⑊ if ͑͐th̃ey themš̞͢elv̢es ha͇ve b̖eͧen̷̴ d͖eceiͬved.⌝ T̿his i̺s why I take̎ science wi̲͒th ͒a ma̫s̒sive gͣrai᷇n of̢ salt. T͒ru̙̓stiǹg man ᷂is f̃õõl̃ĩs̃h̃ñẽs̃s̃.̃ I ̚do bel̻ieve anythinͣg⁞ thà̝t i᷄s coͯntrar͖y ̅̕to the W͉o͉r͉d͉ o͉f͉ G͉o͉d͉ is frͦom Satän,̷᷃ ẏes.͉⌀_


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> ⅫⅠ B̞lood͈lines᷊/faͣmil̳ie͎̲s ar̔e runn͑ing ̬̚t᷄hiͮs ͤ͘world.☇ I'̠m̮ sure͙ theͧy ᷉d̊on't̤ ̾ͨa̬͓lway̳͞s̎ ̰a̘᷾g̬re̱e w͉͒ith ͇e̎ach otḧ́e̳᷿r͐, but thḛy al̠l ha᷾ve a͢ c̤o̤m̤m̤o̤n̤ g̤o̤a̤l̤:̤ A globa̝l ͑o͏̗̰̟̂nê wo͐̉rl̍d goveͤr͊n̷̥̭̂me͕nt.͡⃝ Ö́ne᷆ of ẗ͔hem, D͈a͈v͈i͈d͈ R͈o͈c͈k͈e͈f͈e͈l͈l͈e͈r͈,͈ e͊̾ven a᷂dmitt͎̓ed̥͌ iṯ in his̑ own̠ b̷̛ookͨ '᷂M᷂e᷂m᷂o᷂i᷂r᷂s᷂'᷂.᷂ℷ


It must be true if you read it in David Rockefeller's book.









What utter nonsense. You've been reading far too many conspiracy websites. Next you'll be saying they are in fact all secretly lizard people. :lol



> ⎖D̓e̟nying̉̉ ̝́iͧt at̼ t̎h̍is ̭̫͝point, ᷇is jǔs̫t st͇᷆ickin᷂g ͜yoųr͓̍ heͤadͬ in t̟᷾he ̼̚sand͍̽.░


Oh the irony. :roll



> ⎞⎫Un͜til ̓yo̼u ᷉ͪhav̠e ℣er̰ifi͜edⵓ ever̚ything ̒ͅt͡hey say͂̉ y̲͍̲o̲͍̲u̲͍̲r̲͍̲s̲͍̲e̲͍̲l̲͍̲f̲͍̲,̲͍̲ you h͆͟ave ̴jus̬͎̏t̸̩ as ͡much faiťh ͟a᷾̄ͧs͓ I ̲do. ⎃Y̊ó͍u͎̲̐͢ are relying on ̙scien̷͂tists to do th̚e ̽w̗ͮ᷈̄o᷃r̥k fo̪r y̝ou be᷇caus͉e the᷾͠y̻'re morê̝̦᷀ͫ 'qualif̘ied'̺.ᚡ Peer revie̜w me̫᷆an͏̘̎s̅͘ n͟othin̝̓g⑊ if ͑͐th̃ey themš̞͢elv̢es ha͇ve b̖eͧen̷̴ d͖eceiͬved.⌝ T̿his i̺s why I take̎ science wi̲͒th ͒a ma̫s̒sive gͣrai᷇n of̢ salt. T͒ru̙̓stiǹg man ᷂is f̃õõl̃ĩs̃h̃ñẽs̃s̃.̃


To the contrary, much of this peer reviewed evidence can be tested by yourself when you use technology/medicine, or see technology/medicine in use, just to mention just a small area of science. If you think you can't rely on anything you haven't researched independently from the ground up them that's just foolishness.



> I ̚do bel̻ieve anythinͣg⁞ thà̝t i᷄s coͯntrar͖y ̅̕to the W͉o͉r͉d͉ o͉f͉ G͉o͉d͉ is frͦom Satän,̷᷃ ẏes.͉⌀


Shame on you then, as the god of the bible is one of the most vile characters portrayed in literature. Such a level of religious fundamentalism is akin to that of an IS supporter.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> It must be true if you read it in David Rockefeller's book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_He̻̹ͣ̽᷀re ͗̄ỉ̈̐s̏᷀̋͂ a d͒᷁ir̍eͨct qu̫ot᷇eͣ from͘ th̤̐e ̝ma͝n h̪̪i̿͂mŝͯel̛̉f from page ͙4̲0̲5̲ ͓̃̐o᷂f ̙̚his͞ ̺bòọk͘:ͩ͂_

"Some even believe we [Rockefeller family] are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as 'internationalists' and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure - One World, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it."

_He b͛̒͛l͛̒͛a͛̒͛t͛̒͛a͛̒͛n͛̒͛t͛̒͛l͛̒͛y͛̒͛ a᷊dmits it͎,ͧ ye͠t ̌y̷ouͧ s̥t̥i̥l̥l̥ dͮͅismiss i̺͙t̑ a᷅s ͜a 'conspir͎ͅacy t̽heory'̧. I̕t's no̙t ev̫en̼ ̞̃ͨa ̸͙th͆e̕o̢r̦y a᷄ͣnymore. Really᷾, ÿ́ou'̾re tͪhe one᷈ be̼͌in̆g a foo᷇̈l ̹͇̐͊̂̚her͊͒e, ᷄not̳ me᷁.̣̖ I have ne̹ve͑r claḯmed ̋᷃the̢̙̐̽᷅y̋'re ̴li̎zard͎͆ pe̹op̦le̞ ͚͂an͍d ͈͟i̜͒᷁̊t̘ i̪s ir̻r̩elev̨ant̡ ̂ͧto th᷇͢is di͏sc̢usͤsi᷀o̜n. Emot͉i̼᷆onalͭ respons̆esͨ ̺ha͇v᷈e ͛no pla̱᷁ce in ̋a lo̅gica̿ļ ͉̯᷀͑debate. Y̙o̙u̙ s̙h̙o̙u̙l̙d̙ k̙n̙o̙w̙ t̙h̙a̙t̙.̙_



ugh1979 said:


> To the contrary, much of this peer reviewed evidence can be tested by yourself when you use technology/medicine, or see technology/medicine in use, just to mention just a small area of science. If you think you can't rely on anything you haven't researched independently from the ground up them that's just foolishness.


_Se̤e, th᷈e thing ̚͢is̳͔᷄ͭ, t͔h́͘e v̄ãst̲̕ m᷅ḁj́or͏it̍y ͟o̜͊᷾f̻ p͞eople have neit̪herͥ ̝᷇th̅e᷁ ̢̈tools͉ ̢nor͚̅ t͞ec͠hnolog͎icͨal ̫knőẁ̵̑̃-how̽͒ to̳ do͞ ̛tͪ̃hes̉e ᷇ͣth̜i̥ng̡ͅs̃. Th̷̓ey h̖aveͣ n᷉o choice ̉b̼u͐t to rel̾y̞̓ ͤon tḫe m̎inori͛᷈ty who do᷅̕.̟͔͠ The result? ᷈̄Peop̏lé w͔il̼l ̢̮beli̍eve an͙y͝t̫᷅᷃h̒in᷀g ̕y̭̗͢ou᷇ say͓ becau̓se̺̗ t͎hȇ̡̼̐̿y thin̥̭̪k y̘ou know̵̯ ͥb͂ẽtter th͛an͔̅ ͠th̡em. They͐ ̽k̓no̎ẅ ̭ͧmos͗t pe̦op̩l͌e can't̏ ̠be ̴bo͆th͑e̊͞red ̪̄͢͡to verify͋͒ ̢things forͮ ̺t̪ḫemseļ̵̳̥͓ves̉, ᷁̎so they e̜x̜p̜l̜o̜i̜t̜ this to t͚᷅heir ͜aͥ͋dvan̷tage.͊ Thiŝ̠ is͊̽̓ whyͮ̔ I͐ ͧ̒k̚eep s͖aying ̦any̔oné ̨has fa̬ị̗᷿͂t̏h in᷾ s̖omeͨthi͌ng, ̵᷿͜inc͈l̩uding ̋you. Y̥ou c᷂a᷂n᷂n᷂o᷂t᷂ ha̟ve faith i͜n ͇͆no̤th᷇͠in᷁ͦg, ̬that͌ i᷿s impos̪sible. You e̡ither̔ puͦt ̎y̲our faith̺ in ͍̆God or͜ mͪ̏anͬ, iͣt'̧s v̞ery ́simͨ͘p̮le._



ugh1979 said:


> Shame on you then, as the god of the bible is one of the most vile characters portrayed in literature. Such a level of religious fundamentalism is akin to that of an IS supporter.


_A͗gai͜n, ȧn̥ emơ̩tio̅na͡l ͯresponse (ca̢l᷉᷾li̪̥̋̊͢ng̮ m̶e shameful for ̅believing̥͕᷉ i̓t, r͂͛at̍͝h͌er than ̢t̊͒͡h̷̿e ideo̐logy itͣsel̰f). T̳his is wh͍y I don'᷊͝t ͗l̢ike ͭd̺̙ebati̢ͤͬng ̞w̧ith y̡̪᷅ͅou. I͙᷃ c̔a̳n seĕ by the wạy you post̏ t̽hat th̚e ͘who̬͛̅le͊ i͖n͖t͖e͖n͖t͖ is tͭo m͙o͙c͙k͙ p᷉eo̰ple. Yo̶᷅u have ́adm̨̓̐ittḙ̖̏̈́d ̟̺this iͭnͭ tͭhͭeͭ pͭaͭsͭtͭ b̮y saying ᷂that you l᷂̠̍ike ̀makin̑g̦̑͋͂ ᷈͜a̷͜ f᷉ool ̔oͧut͟ of som̗᷁eỏne ̈́͢f᷀ͥor e̴verỹone t᷁o see. Th̙at i͢s P᷂᷂᷂r᷂᷂᷂i᷂᷂᷂d᷂᷂᷂e᷂᷂᷂.

It ̂is cl̨̾ea̍̚r t̯h̯at you̙ do noͥt ̈́kn̿ow a̠ňything̣ a̞͐b̝᷉͆ou͔͙t G̨od.͜ A̐ l᷀o͔t of̩ pe̔ople bͯlam͇e ̖God᷊ ̧for ̓all̸ the w͙r͒ȍn̠ͦg th̭ing̞s tha̮t hap̠p̣en᷾ in the ̩᷿̑͋worl̮d. But ͠͡do th͌eyͩ p̜ray ̲a͙nd as͆k Him ̷͢to ͒come᷀ ịnt͑͝o the̕ir lͫ᷾ives̈́? N̝o̝,̝ t̝h̝e̝y̝ d̝o̝n̝'̝t̝.̝ T᷃hey have ͦno ͉relat̓ion͚̫᷆̚ship̄ with ͚Him ẇ̐̕hat͕͡s͈ͩo᷃eveͬr͎, ̡bu̼ṯ̛̽ stͅil͔l e͛xpect ͈̹H̵ͦi᷉m̹ țo c̝l̝e̝a̝n̝ u̝p̝ t̝h̝e̝ m̝e̝s̝s̝ that we᷿ hum͇an͊sͦ mad͛e ̟in ̖͉the̜ ̘first ̦pla̅ce. I̬͛t doe͎̰sn't w͍ork l̾́i᷿ke̩ that. Yes̶͛, hum͋a͗n͕̖ity is re̞sponsib̫le ̯for ̰́bring̔ing s̳i̳n̳ inͅto thͥe w̸orld by di̫ͫsobe᷄ying Go̸̳̿d.᷀ So the ̪͇̓price͡ we͌ hav͐̎ȩ to pa᷿y is dea̖th. God is ᷄t̺he one who ᷈giṿes lif̣e, Ḧ́e has eveͮry rͦi̙ght t̊o̬̒̋᷀ t̫̭̗ake̮ it awa᷾y. We ̞̲don't ͞h̸ave that ͟righ͈t.̡ T̜̳ͦhͪis is why G̊o̊d̊ c͛͊ann̋ơt be a mur̼de̤re̕͞r,̶ onlͯy people ca̐n. Hͬe i̒s̟ righͮteo᷃us and just̍.᷆

It is no̍t́ tǒ̸o late for̉̒̇ peo᷁pl̒e t͍o̊ get ̀saved, bu͞t the d̗oor i̲͜s closi͚ng. Y̾᷃ou͢ die in ᷊̬youͩr sins withoͤut h᷃av͈ͩing beli͆͠eved͛ ᷇in ͭC᷁hri͙st? Too ̧bad,̋ no ̉mo̞re ͩchances. It is my job a̵ͣs ͌a Chris̵tian to ̼ͦwa̘̾rn ̵you about͈ ͨthese̕ t̿ḩǐn᷁gs, eveń t͞hoͫugh̆ yo̜u do̟n't̻ ͏᷁ḃ͙e̵͋lieve. An̐yway, this ẁillͮ͢ be my lạst ͑̄po̓st ͈in t̸his threadͥͪ. I'̉m sure͈ yͭou'll᷀ qṵote me̠ ̡̑again̏ i̧̬̋ͪ᷀n̄ the ͤfu̽ture̋͞ th͓ough.ͤ_

X​


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think it will ever be possible. We can slow the process - a fifty year old in 2016 is definitely "younger" and healthier than a fifty year old they would've been fifty or a hundred years ago. But meat rots no matter what, so the best we can do is learn to preserve that it for longer.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Apoc Revolution said:


> He̻̹ͣ̽᷀re ͗̄ỉ̈̐s̏᷀̋͂ a d͒᷁ir̍eͨct qu̫ot᷇eͣ from͘ th̤̐e ̝ma͝n h̪̪i̿͂mŝͯel̛̉f from page ͙4̲0̲5̲ ͓̃̐o᷂f ̙̚his͞ ̺bòọk͘:ͩ͂
> 
> "Some even believe we [Rockefeller family] are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as 'internationalists' and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure - One World, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it."
> 
> He b͛̒͛l͛̒͛a͛̒͛t͛̒͛a͛̒͛n͛̒͛t͛̒͛l͛̒͛y͛̒͛ a᷊dmits it͎,ͧ ye͠t ̌y̷ouͧ s̥t̥i̥l̥l̥ dͮͅismiss i̺͙t̑ a᷅s ͜a 'conspir͎ͅacy t̽heory'̧. I̕t's no̙t ev̫en̼ ̞̃ͨa ̸͙th͆e̕o̢r̦y a᷄ͣnymore. Really᷾, ÿ́ou'̾re tͪhe one᷈ be̼͌in̆g a foo᷇̈l ̹͇̐͊̂̚her͊͒e, ᷄not̳ me᷁.̣̖ I have ne̹ve͑r claḯmed ̋᷃the̢̙̐̽᷅y̋'re ̴li̎zard͎͆ pe̹op̦le̞ ͚͂an͍d ͈͟i̜͒᷁̊t̘ i̪s ir̻r̩elev̨ant̡ ̂ͧto th᷇͢is di͏sc̢usͤsi᷀o̜n. Emot͉i̼᷆onalͭ respons̆esͨ ̺ha͇v᷈e ͛no pla̱᷁ce in ̋a lo̅gica̿ļ ͉̯᷀͑debate. Y̙o̙u̙ s̙h̙o̙u̙l̙d̙ k̙n̙o̙w̙ t̙h̙a̙t̙.̙


You're credulity and bias to take text at face value in the way you desire is really showing here.

He isn't saying he wants to enslave the human race like you are inferring. That's the lizard people like conspiracy theory crap I'm talking about. He's surely talking about increased globalisation, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. "build[ing] a more integrated global political and economic structure" is actually a pretty smart move in terms of reducing the chances of war and improving the economy. That's one of the reasons the EU was created for example.

I can appreciate why conspiracy theorists have a field day with this quote though. :lol



> Se̤e, th᷈e thing ̚͢is̳͔᷄ͭ, t͔h́͘e v̄ãst̲̕ m᷅ḁj́or͏it̍y ͟o̜͊᷾f̻ p͞eople have neit̪herͥ ̝᷇th̅e᷁ ̢̈tools͉ ̢nor͚̅ t͞ec͠hnolog͎icͨal ̫knőẁ̵̑̃-how̽͒ to̳ do͞ ̛tͪ̃hes̉e ᷇ͣth̜i̥ng̡ͅs̃. Th̷̓ey h̖aveͣ n᷉o choice ̉b̼u͐t to rel̾y̞̓ ͤon tḫe m̎inori͛᷈ty who do᷅̕.̟͔͠ The result? ᷈̄Peop̏lé w͔il̼l ̢̮beli̍eve an͙y͝t̫᷅᷃h̒in᷀g ̕y̭̗͢ou᷇ say͓ becau̓se̺̗ t͎hȇ̡̼̐̿y thin̥̭̪k y̘ou know̵̯ ͥb͂ẽtter th͛an͔̅ ͠th̡em. They͐ ̽k̓no̎ẅ ̭ͧmos͗t pe̦op̩l͌e can't̏ ̠be ̴bo͆th͑e̊͞red ̪̄͢͡to verify͋͒ ̢things forͮ ̺t̪ḫemseļ̵̳̥͓ves̉, ᷁̎so they e̜x̜p̜l̜o̜i̜t̜ this to t͚᷅heir ͜aͥ͋dvan̷tage.͊ Thiŝ̠ is͊̽̓ whyͮ̔ I͐ ͧ̒k̚eep s͖aying ̦any̔oné ̨has fa̬ị̗᷿͂t̏h in᷾ s̖omeͨthi͌ng, ̵᷿͜inc͈l̩uding ̋you. Y̥ou c᷂a᷂n᷂n᷂o᷂t᷂ ha̟ve faith i͜n ͇͆no̤th᷇͠in᷁ͦg, ̬that͌ i᷿s impos̪sible. You e̡ither̔ puͦt ̎y̲our faith̺ in ͍̆God or͜ mͪ̏anͬ, iͣt'̧s v̞ery ́simͨ͘p̮le.


Blind faith and evidence based 'faith' are significantly different. Human civilisation is based on lots of independent groups contributing parts that work and can be trusted to work, with the proof for anyone being the observance that they work. There's no global secret society in control of it all. Also, anyone is free to study and examine any part if they so desire, safe in the knowledge that if it's established science, hundreds, if not thousands of other independent qualified people have already done so, therefore it would be foolish to not believe it.

Anyone who thinks they know better than the people who are qualified in the subject are fools.



> A͗gai͜n, ȧn̥ emơ̩tio̅na͡l ͯresponse (ca̢l᷉᷾li̪̥̋̊͢ng̮ m̶e shameful for ̅believing̥͕᷉ i̓t, r͂͛at̍͝h͌er than ̢t̊͒͡h̷̿e ideo̐logy itͣsel̰f). T̳his is wh͍y I don'᷊͝t ͗l̢ike ͭd̺̙ebati̢ͤͬng ̞w̧ith y̡̪᷅ͅou. I͙᷃ c̔a̳n seĕ by the wạy you post̏ t̽hat th̚e ͘who̬͛̅le͊ i͖n͖t͖e͖n͖t͖ is tͭo m͙o͙c͙k͙ p᷉eo̰ple. Yo̶᷅u have ́adm̨̓̐ittḙ̖̏̈́d ̟̺this iͭnͭ tͭhͭeͭ pͭaͭsͭtͭ b̮y saying ᷂that you l᷂̠̍ike ̀makin̑g̦̑͋͂ ᷈͜a̷͜ f᷉ool ̔oͧut͟ of som̗᷁eỏne ̈́͢f᷀ͥor e̴verỹone t᷁o see. Th̙at i͢s P᷂᷂᷂r᷂᷂᷂i᷂᷂᷂d᷂᷂᷂e᷂᷂᷂.


The ideology itself is abhorrent, and it's followers are shameful for adhering to it IMO. Highlighting your tendency for credulity due to your fundamentalist religious beliefs is a perfectly valid point to make in this debate.



> It ̂is cl̨̾ea̍̚r t̯h̯at you̙ do noͥt ̈́kn̿ow a̠ňything̣ a̞͐b̝᷉͆ou͔͙t G̨od.͜ A̐ l᷀o͔t of̩ pe̔ople bͯlam͇e ̖God᷊ ̧for ̓all̸ the w͙r͒ȍn̠ͦg th̭ing̞s tha̮t hap̠p̣en᷾ in the ̩᷿̑͋worl̮d. But ͠͡do th͌eyͩ p̜ray ̲a͙nd as͆k Him ̷͢to ͒come᷀ ịnt͑͝o the̕ir lͫ᷾ives̈́? N̝o̝,̝ t̝h̝e̝y̝ d̝o̝n̝'̝t̝.̝ T᷃hey have ͦno ͉relat̓ion͚̫᷆̚ship̄ with ͚Him ẇ̐̕hat͕͡s͈ͩo᷃eveͬr͎, ̡bu̼ṯ̛̽ stͅil͔l e͛xpect ͈̹H̵ͦi᷉m̹ țo c̝l̝e̝a̝n̝ u̝p̝ t̝h̝e̝ m̝e̝s̝s̝ that we᷿ hum͇an͊sͦ mad͛e ̟in ̖͉the̜ ̘first ̦pla̅ce. I̬͛t doe͎̰sn't w͍ork l̾́i᷿ke̩ that. Yes̶͛, hum͋a͗n͕̖ity is re̞sponsib̫le ̯for ̰́bring̔ing s̳i̳n̳ inͅto thͥe w̸orld by di̫ͫsobe᷄ying Go̸̳̿d.᷀ So the ̪͇̓price͡ we͌ hav͐̎ȩ to pa᷿y is dea̖th. God is ᷄t̺he one who ᷈giṿes lif̣e, Ḧ́e has eveͮry rͦi̙ght t̊o̬̒̋᷀ t̫̭̗ake̮ it awa᷾y. We ̞̲don't ͞h̸ave that ͟righ͈t.̡ T̜̳ͦhͪis is why G̊o̊d̊ c͛͊ann̋ơt be a mur̼de̤re̕͞r,̶ onlͯy people ca̐n. Hͬe i̒s̟ righͮteo᷃us and just̍.᷆
> 
> It is no̍t́ tǒ̸o late for̉̒̇ peo᷁pl̒e t͍o̊ get ̀saved, bu͞t the d̗oor i̲͜s closi͚ng. Y̾᷃ou͢ die in ᷊̬youͩr sins withoͤut h᷃av͈ͩing beli͆͠eved͛ ᷇in ͭC᷁hri͙st? Too ̧bad,̋ no ̉mo̞re ͩchances. It is my job a̵ͣs ͌a Chris̵tian to ̼ͦwa̘̾rn ̵you about͈ ͨthese̕ t̿ḩǐn᷁gs, eveń t͞hoͫugh̆ yo̜u do̟n't̻ ͏᷁ḃ͙e̵͋lieve. An̐yway, this ẁillͮ͢ be my lạst ͑̄po̓st ͈in t̸his threadͥͪ. I'̉m sure͈ yͭou'll᷀ qṵote me̠ ̡̑again̏ i̧̬̋ͪ᷀n̄ the ͤfu̽ture̋͞ th͓ough.ͤ


I'm not sure what this fundamentalist nonsense has to do with this debate.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> Maybe you should watch something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video, thanks!


----------



## greenbananas (Apr 10, 2016)

LemonBones said:


> It's all about those telomeres. Taking something like TA65 would be your best bet. Also taking all of the medicinal herbs known to reduce aging. Go eat a diet like Li Ching-Yuen, who apparently lived to be 256.


Please read this before taking TA-65.

http://owndoc.com/anti-aging/ta65-revgenetics-cancer-fda-complaint/


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will create strong artificial intelligence, and I will cure biological mortality. 

I suggest researching Ray Kurzweil,maybe even resding his book, "The Singularly is near" , "How to live long enough to live for ever".


But not to do disservice to my own reply, by directing you to another source for an answer, imstead of answering it my self.


Human body is a biological machine, that is governed by biochemical signals, It follows the same principles of mechanics that a machine does, yet far more complex than any current machine ever invented.
If we can examine and understand the human body, on a molecular level, we will be able to understand and make neccesarry changes and repairs the human body to bring it to it's prime state.

We are simply waiting for technology to catch up, before we can enter into a new age of biology and chemistry. When computational power reaches a certain point, we will be able to create small nano robots( millions of times smaller than a single human cell) that will enter your body, and study your biology, report this data to the cloud, which will be examined by algorithms of the future, and a complete model of human function will be developed in a matter of months. We will known the cause for everything that happens in the human body, because everything will be monitored by nano robots, and in effect we will be able to cure all diseases and aging.

Replace genes, repair DNA, engineer new custom made strands of DNA all will be within the domain of nano tenchonology.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Tom5 said:


> I will create strong artificial intelligence, and I will cure biological mortality.
> 
> I suggest researching Ray Kurzweil,maybe even resding his book, "The Singularly is near" , "How to live long enough to live for ever".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Do you think this would be made available to everyone? Or could this be kept secret for a while?


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

ruinMYlife said:


> Is reversing aging possible in this life time?


Doubtful but most people could live past 100 if they eat organic and avoid poisonous chemicals. Air quality is also very important if you're looking to prolong the inevitable.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't know how feasible it is but it would have a huge and negative impact on economies unless people were willing to stay in the workforce indefinitely. Actually that would cause just as many problems. Never mind the overpopulation concern. We kind of need people to die and stop consuming resources eventually.


----------



## equalitarian (Jul 11, 2016)

I know the secret to immortality but it will kill you.

One of things that makes cancerous cells cancerous is they tend to be immortal.


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm a devout masochist. I would give anything for the opportunity to suffer indefinitely.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

suicide!

or children - someone suggest a verb for that. Having!!!!> bare linguistic groundnuts French, German, every western culture, except Latin a proper language. forced birth, Caesarean section, produce, multiplexity, pop, push out, drop, bang....
LSD made me feel 2 when I was 16 

pets

I like an unequal distribution of friends. Seems 95% have 'em

few of us left having not bred yet. just a handful. But then closest friend got into that situ just now. He keeps getting birds. No kids. Now she's preggers with him.
Knowing I'm unattractive would helpful managing my life. Nobody says it; a social risk of accusation.

I like my personal excuse of aged parents (50, not earning, bankrupt) when I was born. My remaining brother might help by agreeing with that. Dad might agree when he was alive, before 2016. Mum might not like it, if discussed before 2006 when she was alive. She got stressed over her messy birth of me and my messed up immune system a basic excuse my life leaving me to rot.:serious:


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

I think a lot about this stuff!

Eventually I guess humans will be able to live well past today's limits. With science and time humans will accomplish what today can seem impossible. Just think about how much the world have changed the past 100 years. Our tech and understanding of the universe would have baffled people living a century ago.

Also I think colonizing space will enable us to do much much more. Space is mindbogglingly big with crazy amounts of resources! And we're just beginning to master it. So much exiting stuff happening. I just hope I get to see and experience some more of it. Hopefully I can prolong my life enough to prolong it even some more. 

I have some 50 years left i gather. A lot can happen in that time. All my grandparents have reached the age of 80, as should I if I'm careful, smart and with a bit of luck.

And if I die, I would not care because I would be dead. Death is non existence. The closest I can come to think about the experience of death would be like the state of deep sleep we have before REM sleep. A big empty nothing where time have no meaning. I find that thought comforting. I like sleep.

Living with social anxiety is not easy, sometimes it's a nightmare. Still there's so much to life worth living for.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Splice this shark with a human. What could go wrong?:serious:


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

They may, in our lifetimes, finally reach the technology that allows us to prolong our lifespans, and maybe a few huhdred years from there from there we(this generation) could live forever, but i doubt they'll develop the technology within our lifetimes. Maybe by the end of the century?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope not. Though, at best, those who would be able to get it are likely the rich and powerful. Just like with the testing of reversing genetic diseases.

I wouldn't care since I don't want to live forever anyway.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just read one article the other week...

Apparently (very much a big surprise for scientists) humans don't age when in weightlessness, astronauts don't age..

The reason: telomeres in weightlessness don't deterorate.
Astronaut Scott Kelly was in space for extended period of time. Scientists checked his telomeres. 
*



Scott's telomeres got longer, then shrunk back to normal.

Click to expand...

*


> Scott's telomeres, or the caps at the end of chromosomes, *became longer than his brother's while he was in space, but quickly returned to their normal length once he returned home."That is exactly the opposite of what we thought,"* Susan Bailey, a radiation biologist at Colorado State University in Fort Collins, told Nature. That's because shorter telomeres are generally associated with getting older. Scientists are still studying what this means, but it *could be linked to more exercise and eating fewer calories* while in space, according to NASA.





> _Telomeres_ are the caps at the end of each strand of DNA that protect our chromosomes, like the plastic tips at the end of shoelaces
> ...
> 
> _Telomeres_ shorten as we get older causing aging in our cells. Clinical research has established connection between _telomeres_ and aging...


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

Nope, and I hope we never do.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*:O*



HiveFiMind said:


> I think a lot about this stuff!
> 
> Eventually I guess humans will be able to live well past today's limits. With science and time humans will accomplish what today can seem impossible. Just think about how much the world have changed the past 100 years. Our tech and understanding of the universe would have baffled people living a century ago.
> 
> ...


zap a human (like cattle) the first minute passes when not occupied. That seem a standard judgement, but letting 'em live >

I'd take that opinion, except that I've been of value but ignored. First day out on rim world of not employed got me thinking that was a pole position #1 crime of all!!? Then not logically true. The error is made by people who prevent employment on a person.

busted kitchen utensil? fix it? unbend it? replace it? Recycle a person. Don't replace them. Human Resource / extraneous recruiter person think they're clever? Make good of a person or leave out in wilderness? Natural decision bone deep choice of any human or wild animal too. Fight, judge? One dismissal, punishment spreads this like a cancer in humankind. What happens to the person? Me. Rage. Avoiding further punishment... leads to ways around jail.. underworld technique to get what we can, without crime.. tough... ultimate challenge... living without respect or earnings
who else will suffer..? potentially the earners lose

wish I was in the legal hemisphere - good with language - attorney, barrister... advocate...

that hemisphere involves... public sector... government, police... politics!!


----------

